# Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 overclocking



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

how much vcore should i use to overclock it to 3.2 and upp to 3.6 but how much can i overclock it to


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

Read this: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=515316


----------



## eaglefalk (Apr 7, 2008)

i dont understand a anything


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont suggest you take it past 3Ghz if you dont understand the contents of that link.
If you are OCing to see what is possible, fair enough, but expect to reset BIOS more times than you can shake a stick at. 
I've just re-clocked mine after realising that my CPU Vcore didnt have to be so high (just shy of 1.4v). Im now running it at 2662.2Mhz (8x332.8Mhz with Vcore at 1.36v).
This keeps temps down and speed high. I have no complaints towards performance, it runs stable and very fast for my use. Temps are good too never more than a 20 degree centigrade increase on idle even after 6 hours of Prime95. (average of 39 centigrade core temp and 29 centigrade CPU temp )


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes .. i Agree i would not take that cpu past 3.0 well, if you got it to 3.2 then you should be happy! but i mean i have seen ppl get it to 3.5 - 3.8 with a Vcore of 1.450 but AS I SAID! i WOULD NOT TEMP FATE! so Flippin be carefull! and dont fry your cpu ^^ what temp dose your cpu run at when you leave Prime95 running for a while?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I had it running for 48 hours once and it never peaked above 62 degrees centigrade. It sits at 59 most off the time regardless of what I do. I am yet to complete the perfect airflow solution though. Its going to take some serious case cutting and cosmetic adjustments!! Im sure I'd be able to bring this temp down even further.


----------

